# Last Build of 2012 :) 3GEN Prius - Mosconi, Illusion Audio, Audible Physics



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

Time sure flies, it seems not too long ago I was talking about the last install of 2011...well, it is that time of year again...this was a nice and interesting way to wrap up the year, with a car i have never worked on before incorporating an idea i haven't utilized previously.  And wit the world coming to an end soon, perhaps this will be the last one evar? hahaha 

Car is a 2010 Prius.

Goals:

1. Achieve a nice level of SQ via OEM locations

2. Retain a totally stock appearance throughout

3. maximize utility while still being able to show the system off a lil bit

Before i begin, a big thank you to JT (JTAUDIOACC), i pried his brain looking for tips and tricks and was a bit help to my endeavour. 

lets get started:

The signal starts with a kenwood 6990 double din nav/dvd headunit, installed via the Best Kits dash kit:










As per the customers request, the ipod cable was routed to the lower glovebox:










A quick shot at the wiring harness organization, including the axxess ASWC steering wheel controller:










The owner has previous installed a simple subwoofer system, with a JL audio bass control knob installed into a knockout panel below the push button start, instead of wasting the hole left by the knob and wasting a panel, i chose to install the kenwood's BT mic there instead:










here is the knock out panel with the JL knob and the kenwood mic:



















I also installed a kenwood cmos 200 rear view camera, it is located oem style next to the door latch release button, out of the way and provides a good view of the bumper and whats behind the vehicle:



















here is the view out of the kenwood:










To locate the camera there required quite a bit of work, first this panel was removed from the tailgate and the camera attached:



















then the wire was routed from the tailgate, through the headliner, and down into the driver side hatch area:





































The car utilizes a Mosconi 6to8 DSP for system processing, and as usual, all tuning can be performed via laptop from the front seat:


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

onto the front stage. 

The midbass upfront is a set of Audible Physics Arian 6.5" drivers, purchased by the customer. 

First a set of new speaker wires were run into the door via the oem boot and bracket:










next, the outer door skin received a good bit of Focal Blackhole Tile, note the oem sheeting in the area around the moving window mechanism was left intact. 



















then, the inner door panel received a full layer of Focal BAM XXXL composite damper:










next, a set of adapter baffles were made up from 1/2" MDF and coated with three layers of truck bedliner:



















next, i installed four rivet nuts into the drilled out OEM rivet holes:










and the adapter baffles were bolted in place:










a quick gander at the Arian:



















and the speaker wired up and termination heatshrinked, i took the boot off to give maximum clearance behind the motor:










and the speaker was then installed into the door:



















the inside of the plastic door skin received a layer of STP gold damper to help prevent resonance:










and then the procedure was repeated on the passenger side:


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

A set of Audible Phyisics XR3M took care of the rest of the frequency above the midbass, and they are installed in the stock top of the dash location for a totally stock appearance:



















first a set of baffles was cut out with 1/8" hardboard, and then coated with truck bedliner:



















next the XR3Ms were wired up:










then the baffle was set in place and the XR3s installed, the baffle is sandwiched between the driver and the dash:



















same goes for the passenger side:



















Next comes a series of pics showing wiring organization from the front to the back of the car.

here is the RCAs and various cables going from the headunit cavity towards the driver side kick panel:



















and then from there to the back of the car:














































There is where i located the Kenwood sat radio module:










and passenger side wiring:





































where it crosses over under the back seat and joins the driver side bundle:




















moving into the hatch...as mentioned, the goal was for a total OEM appearance, so here is the view with the oem truck mat in place, nothing out of the ordinary:










remove the cargo mat and here is what you see, a new fake floor panel with a singular cutout is in the middle, upholstered in premium grade breathable none backed carpet:










So here is where i incorporated a new idea. Normally, when you lift off this cover, you would be looking at the trim panel for the sub and amps...but in this car, because i had a good 4" of extra depths to play with, this is the view when you lift off that cover:










an additional storage bin with two movable dividers. this allows the customer to store things like jumper cables, can of fix-a-flat, flares, and other misc items securely and out of view.

and as mentioned, the dividers are press fit and can be moved around to accommodate different sizes loads, here they are shifted more towards the center:










but of course, i still would like to give the customer the chance to show off his system, so pop out the two dividers, and pull up the flush mounted floor of the storage tray and here is what you see.

3 mosconi gladen one 240.2s power the entire system, 240w x 4 for the front stage, and 700x1 for the Illusion Audio Carbon C12 subwoofer, all trimmed in white vinyl. kinda makes for a unique look and adds an extra layer of stealthiness and utility to the build. 









































































and just in case you are wondering, both "floors" are fully vented so it does not affect the bass output at all when in place. infact, the additional loading provided by them prolly enhances the presence when i was tuning it.


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

lets move onto the build pics.

First the wheel well was sound proofed with a layer of STP gold damper, and then four thread rivet nuts were installed upfront to anchor the front portion of the foundation support platform:










when that was bolted in place, another board was secured to it and two more rivetnuts were installed at the back to act as anchoring points for the rear of the foundation:










then the foundation board itself was bolted in place:










if you were curious about the layout and orientation of the amps and sub, it is because it was about the only way i can fit all three cleanly with in the allotted space. This was the relatively odd shaped 1.25 cubic foot subbox i came up with, wired up and the sub spaced up to the appropriate height:



















this is the view after it was secured in the vehicle:










next four more rivet nuts were installed on either side of the tire well, they act as anchoring points for the main amp mounting board:



















which is:










This is the cosmetic trim panel before and after vinyl, note the deep recessed sub cutout:



















and secured in place:










the next layer is the main floor of the storage compartment, with the center cutout, here it is before and after carpeting/spacers:



















here is the vented floor of the storage bin along with the two dividers before and after carpeting:



















and here is the top floor and the walls of the storage bin before and after carpeting, this was prolly the hardest piece to wrap cleanly 





































and finally, the top floor cover before and after carpeting:



















and finally, the customary shots of the wiring organization beneath it all, with both side trays removed so you can gain a better view:





































So thats it, i am pretty happy with the cosmetic/utility layout that i came up with, it gives the customer some storage space back and still maintain a clean presentation.

so how does it sound?

In a word, i am quite impressed:

Imaging: This is perhaps the most focused imaging i have ever been able to get out stock top of the dash locations, it is dead center, a few inches above the dashboard(which has a small rise in the middle), it hardly moves...

Staging: depth is superb, its almost always at the end of the dash or sometimes beyond, width is at the pillar, though some ambient width material seems to be out side of that next to the lil window. 

Subbass: the C12 is in its ideal enclosure really nice a nice job of filling the bottom end, while providing quite a bit of output and extension when called upon.

midbass: very very powerful and transient...i am very impressed by the Arians...IMO a noticable step up over the XR6s...which were hardly weak...way cool.

midrange and highs: as typical with the xr3, the car is not missing highs, aside from a peak around 600-1000hz, there was hardly much i really had to do to tame it down. the customer asked me to dialed it more towards the mellow side, whcih is what i did...and overall, its very nice, detailed, and smooth. 

This was the curve I was able to achieve relatively easily before I jumped in for final tuning by ear:










overall, i am really impressed by the prius as a SQ platform...the car's electrical system showed no sign of being stressed, blasting loud music results in no lights dimming or anything else...i am sure constant loud playing will result in lower MPGs by a coupla points, but overall...very very cool car to do something like this to. 

Okay, now its time to pack it up, and take my vacation to San Diego, and to await the end of the Mayan calendar 

but...if that doesnt come to pass, then

See yall next year! merry xmas and happy new year!

cheers,

Bing


----------



## jtaudioacc (Apr 6, 2010)

I attempted to give every question a vague or smart ass answer...no real need for thanks, Bing, but thanks! :laugh::laugh::laugh:

Looks great, but where da tweeters?!?


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

jtaudioacc said:


> I attempted to give every question a vague or smart ass answer...no real need for thanks, Bing, but thanks! :laugh::laugh::laugh:
> 
> Looks great, but where da tweeters?!?


Same place u stashed urs  yeah i guess u provided just enough real info in ur answers to warrant a thanks lol

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

Nice! As you know, I am a big fan of the drivers...and if I am not mistaken, this is the same customer that auditioned them a few times in my Civic. He owes me some seat time as well .


----------



## mark620 (Dec 8, 2010)

Nice as usually...Cant wait to see what 2013 brings from you bing...


----------



## co_leonard (Aug 14, 2009)

simplicityinsound said:


> This was the curve I was able to achieve relatively easily before I jumped in for final tuning by ear:


Very nice flat curve!

Awesome build! 

Just curious, what MIC are you using for RTA?


----------



## Melodic Acoustic (Oct 10, 2005)

Very clean build as always sir. Glad to see this build come together.

great job sir. I am planning a trip to west coast in 2013 so can meet you guys face to face and get some seat time in as many of the cars as I can.


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

co_leonard said:


> Just curious, what MIC are you using for RTA?


In case Bing is already on the road, I'll answer for him. 

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...y/122804-side-project-doesnt-involve-car.html


----------



## 328iBMW (Aug 16, 2007)

Love what you do. Thanks for posting.


----------



## bmiller1 (Mar 7, 2010)

As usual, awesome work.


----------



## HondAudio (Oct 19, 2006)

The subwoofer and amp rack is going in a new direction for you - double stealth!


----------



## shawnk (Jan 11, 2010)

Very Nice!!


----------



## Om flyer (Mar 19, 2011)

Hey Bing,
There doesn't seem to be any info in the thread on the amp models, and how they are configured. And any mention of the processor?

Am I missing a part of the thread?


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

Om flyer said:


> Hey Bing,
> There doesn't seem to be any info in the thread on the amp models, and how they are configured. And any mention of the processor?
> 
> Am I missing a part of the thread?


Check right before the pics of the revealed amps and sub set up. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Om flyer (Mar 19, 2011)

Ahh, got it.
Thanks.


----------



## co_leonard (Aug 14, 2009)

papasin said:


> In case Bing is already on the road, I'll answer for him.
> 
> http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...y/122804-side-project-doesnt-involve-car.html


Thank you.


----------



## wdemetrius1 (Aug 16, 2007)

Great build Bing!!! I agree the Arians are the truth, now imagine them with the NZ's.


----------



## wdemetrius1 (Aug 16, 2007)

Great build Bing!!! I agree the Arians are the truth, now imagine them with the NZ's.


----------



## wdemetrius1 (Aug 16, 2007)

Sorry for the double post, it was sent from my phone by mistake.


----------



## james2266 (Sep 24, 2009)

Impressive as always. I do have a question or clarification I'd like however as I am going to attempt something very similar (without the storage area above the floor as I need the depth). I see the sub box with the seriously raised mount point for the sub. Do the amps bolt to the sub box top or is there an mdf board they are attached to and then bolted directly to the sub box? I do see the board that fixes to the back part of the wheelwell that has the spacers (for the amp depth I assume). I guess what I am asking is 'is this specific panel having the spacers up or down?' Sorry is this is a dumb question. I just want to know if there is any chance of issuing damage to the amps via vibration if they are indeed bolted to the top of the sub box here. I am thinking this might be the only way that I can get all of the stuff down there in place in my setup. That Audison LRx5.1k is a long bugger


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

james2266 said:


> Impressive as always. I do have a question or clarification I'd like however as I am going to attempt something very similar (without the storage area above the floor as I need the depth). I see the sub box with the seriously raised mount point for the sub. Do the amps bolt to the sub box top or is there an mdf board they are attached to and then bolted directly to the sub box? I do see the board that fixes to the back part of the wheelwell that has the spacers (for the amp depth I assume). I guess what I am asking is 'is this specific panel having the spacers up or down?' Sorry is this is a dumb question. I just want to know if there is any chance of issuing damage to the amps via vibration if they are indeed bolted to the top of the sub box here. I am thinking this might be the only way that I can get all of the stuff down there in place in my setup. That Audison LRx5.1k is a long bugger


Will try to answer when i get home from vacation tomorrow 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## james2266 (Sep 24, 2009)

simplicityinsound said:


> Will try to answer when i get home from vacation tomorrow
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2


Hey, no prob. Enjoy your vacation. From the looks of the weather here it will be 6 months before I can even think about doing this anyways


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

james2266 said:


> Impressive as always. I do have a question or clarification I'd like however as I am going to attempt something very similar (without the storage area above the floor as I need the depth). I see the sub box with the seriously raised mount point for the sub. Do the amps bolt to the sub box top or is there an mdf board they are attached to and then bolted directly to the sub box? I do see the board that fixes to the back part of the wheelwell that has the spacers (for the amp depth I assume). I guess what I am asking is 'is this specific panel having the spacers up or down?' Sorry is this is a dumb question. I just want to know if there is any chance of issuing damage to the amps via vibration if they are indeed bolted to the top of the sub box here. I am thinking this might be the only way that I can get all of the stuff down there in place in my setup. That Audison LRx5.1k is a long bugger


finally have some breathing time to answer this.

1. the amps secures to this board, which secures to the subbox:









2. there are not spacers and in my experience, i have never had an amp fail due to vibrations of the surface its mounted on. i think sure, if you mounted amps to a mega SPL box you may have issues, but in normal applications, i have never experienced an amp failure...hell in the past 7 years, i have had exactly two brand new amp go bad 

3. i think you will be fine doing what you have planned from my experience...i dont have much experience with the 5.1K but being its a fine amp, i am sure it will do okay


----------



## james2266 (Sep 24, 2009)

simplicityinsound said:


> finally have some breathing time to answer this.
> 
> 1. the amps secures to this board, which secures to the subbox:
> 
> ...


Thanks Bing and Merry Christmas! I hope hour vacation went well. I will stick to my plan for now whenever it warms up enought to actually do something here.


----------



## cheesehead (Mar 20, 2007)

What kind of mounting depth did you have in the doors with the baffle?


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

i think i can accomodate another .5" deeper speaker if need be.

so what ever the arians are, plus .5"

b


----------

